# [Regular Season Game 35] Houston Rockets at Atlanta Hawks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(21-13)/(21-11)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, January 3, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Barry / Wafer / Scola / Yao*














































*Bibby / Johnson / Evans / Smith / Horford*


_*Preview*_


> The Atlanta Hawks are still figuring out how to win on the road. On Saturday, they return to a place where they know they can win.
> 
> Atlanta goes for its sixth straight win at Philips Arena on Saturday night against a Houston team that's dropped three in a row on the road.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope we left our Victoria's Secret gear back in Toronto.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Start Von Wafer,bench t-mac.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

What a Starters?

R. Alston G 
B. Barry G 
Y. Ming C 
L. Scola F 
V. Wafer F


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Why isnt Artest playing?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn that was embarrassing


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think with Artest we would win this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We arent doing that badly.

HBut we are 3 from 11 from down town. All our shooters are off. This is why I wanted to keep Novak, if he could improve his defence then imagine how good our offense would be.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Josh Smith has 19 points...............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I swear we have forgotten how to play team defence.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

54 - 46 Hawks at the half by the way

We are still in this. Yao is the go to man.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn we just cant get that third basket.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice comeback. I have a delayed broadcast here. But Scola hits one of two FTS.,


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Barry brings us even

Scola with great hustleplay.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

And its all even as a Time out is taken.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We have caught up we just dont seem able to take the lead.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Brooks hits the trey to give us a two point lead.

I dont think we have had the lead since the start of the 2nd Q.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Add Wafer to the injury list.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I was proud of him too he was playing well.

Lets hope it isnt serious.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on guys we can do this... close it


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Josh SMith wont miss.

It helps hes had a few dunks but still.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn need to start hitting some shots.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> I was proud of him too he was playing well.
> 
> Lets hope it isnt serious.


I agree, he was doing great then bam


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well we have hit the magical 100 mark.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Bibby hits the three.

Barry Brooks Alston Wafer on the court see who can hit it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well I am proud of them but we still lose.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its amazing how much better our offense looks without TMAC. TMAC only satands at the top of the keys and asks for the ball. This game players were moving alot more to try create room.

Artest's inclusion would have been nice.
Wafer might be making his way into the rotation.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW we could soon find ourselves where we were last season outside the 8 looking in having to go on a huge winning streak to head back to the top 4.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We gave the effort tonight against a high quality team on the road without 2 of our best players. I'm disappointed in the loss but hopefully we maintain the effort and focus. Defense was terrible this game without Artest and Battier. Even without those 2 we should have been better on that end.

Wafer was great this game. I hope he can continue to go. I like him replacing T-Mac in the starting lineup.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Landry Scola & Yao were great this game.

I would have loved to have seen Chuck on Josh Smith though.

When/If we get all our players back I have no idea what the rotation is going to be.

Does Artest play minutes at PF? Does Wafer/Barry get minutes? Brooks or Alston to start? How doyou manage the minutes for Scola Landry Hayes & Artest at PF & C. (With Yao getting serious minutes as well.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, this really sucks but I liked the effort better


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 28, 2004)

Props to Wafer, Landry, Scola, and Brooks. These guys have an interesting chemistry together on the court, and I always feel pretty safe when they're playing. Then why do I feel so anxious whenever Yao checks back in during crunch time? This game proved why: getting stripped and having it lead to a fastbreak Josh Smith highlight dunk, traveling while being guarded by Zaza, and not boxing out for crucial rebounds. When the intensity of the game goes up, Yao just simply can't keep up.

Watching Wafer at the end made me proud to be a Rockets fan. Watching Tracy last night, on the other hand, made me want to vomit.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets played good game tonight. And hope Ron and Battier get well and come back soon.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Good effort this game, but we badly missed Battier and Artest's perimeter defense. 

Adelman threw it away when he waited too long to put Yao back in the game in the 4th. It's not like our bench was outplaying the Hawks. We were barely staying even with them. And Yao always has his way with Atlanta. He'd had a long rest. You put him in earlier and it puts Atlanta in even more foul trouble, which would have crippled them at the end.

Then, when Yao finally did re-enter the game, Wafer missed a terrible quick three and Alston drove wildly early in the shot clock. You don't think it would have been a good idea to go to one of the best scorers in the league at that point, the only guy on the floor who can consistently create shots, a guy who has just had 10 minutes rest while everyone else on the floor is tired?

We could have won this one.




Wanderer said:


> Then why do I feel so anxious whenever Yao checks back in during crunch time? This game proved why: getting stripped and having it lead to a fastbreak Josh Smith highlight dunk


They weren't able to get the ball to Yao in the post at the right time. The moment passed and when they eventually did get it to him, he was several feet out of his comfort zone. He had to take multiple dribbles to get near the basket, and that rarely works out well for such tall players.



> traveling while being guarded by Zaza


Obvious foul there - Zaza had his arm before Yao's foot came down for the third step. Very poor officiating of Yao all game, from multiple shooting non-calls, to the foul called on him when Bibby ran into him.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah I am not blaming Yao, he did one bad play down the stretch but he got beat up abit aswell.

Plus I think back to backs should be worse for your 7'6 C than any SG ever.


----------

